# Hello



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to say Hey before I started posting on the forum(s).

Only just bought my first TT.

Its a Black TT (MK1) 54 Plate.

Its got 40k on the clock and has been owned by the same person from new. Always serviced at Audi Preston.

I've had a few modified cars before but as I am getting a bit older I think a few serious upgrades are no in order (insurance allowing!)

I've got planned the Brembo Big Brake Upgrade and the ADR Upgrade planned for 2nd half of this year so watch this space.

Should have pics up tomorrow as needs a bit of a clean before debut it on here.

Cheers all.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> and the ADR Upgrade planned for 2nd half of this year so watch this space.
> 
> Cheers all.


Hi mate and welcome.

Whats the ADR upgrade? Just curious...


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry Typo "APR "

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Sorry Typo "APR "
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


lol ahh makes more sense now. :wink:

What stage?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey..welcome
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome, some nice mods you got planned there..... get pics up in the mkl1 forum.


----------

